# Fuse box covers



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi
Can anyone help me out,
Does anyone know if the polished fuse box covers for sale in the site shop that are listed for the r33 fit the r34's.
If not any idea's where i can get one from.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

RIPS make very nice ones mate. They can do custom made aswell.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

jonnydumpvalve said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help me out,
> Does anyone know if the polished fuse box covers for sale in the site shop that are listed for the r33 fit the r34's.
> If not any idea's where i can get one from.



I bought one for my R-34Gtr.
The one listed for the R-33 Gtr fits the R-34Gtr without any problems:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

rb26 said:


> I bought one for my R-34Gtr.
> The one listed for the R-33 Gtr fits the R-34Gtr without any problems:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Terje.


cool, thanks Terje

il order one for mine come payday :chuckle:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I make and supply these for the club shop and as already said (thanks), these do fit R34's as well as 33's.

I now have measurements for the R32 as well so these will be following in the near future


----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

Excellent !!!!!!
thanks everyone for that, GOOD NEWS,

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Phil69
Thanks for the info,
Do you make any other polished bits for the 34.
Many thanks
Phil


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I currently do 4 items for the 33 and have just completed the fusebox for the R32 and will also do a couple of others.

Sadly, I havent yet had an R34 available to take measurements from. If someone is willing to visit for a few hours or meet up somewhere, I could then offer a set for that too. Once the original set is made and dimensions confirmed, copies can be made very quickly.

Is anyone readin this from the Lincoln area with an R34 and able to help with the above? I'm at Coningsby.
Also, as per the other thread I've posted on, I am in need of an R32 GTR to check the fusebox I have made fits ok.


----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

If i was a bit closer no problem mate.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats ok.

As said before - anyone with an R34 in the Lincoln/Peterborough who is willing to help out out allow me to take measurements please get in touch.

I'm sure I can happily make it worth your while with a free set on completion


----------

